

Intel Designs a Safe Meeting Place for Private Data - sprucely
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/525131/intel-designs-a-safe-meeting-place-for-private-data/

======
sprucely
What is the invention? I recall reading, some 15 to 20 years ago, about the
difficulty of self-verifying systems. This security chip verifies the bios is
not altered, but what verifies the security chip?

I don't know if it's possible, but I think a more ground-breaking product
would be to provide a way for customers to validate assertions about the
entire process (design, manufacture, distribution and installation). Otherwise
the customer is still left blindly trusting corporations and their undisclosed
interests.

